# connecting DVD recorder



## blameus4 (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi,
I have the VIP211 receiver and just bought a new DVD recorder/ VCR combo and I am having problems getting the picture to show up so I can record from the sat receiver. I can hear and record the sound but not the picture. I also have a audio/video receiver. I have the Pr Pb y connected to the TV and the digital audio to the stereo receiver. I tried connecting a yellow video cable to the stereo receiver and also a s-video cable to the stereo. I have also tried to bypass the stereo and connect the VIP211 directly to the DVD recorder but I still can't record from the sat receiver. I can watch DVD's just fine.
Please help!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

blameus4 said:


> I have also tried to bypass the stereo and connect the VIP211 directly to the DVD recorder but I still can't record from the sat receiver.


You need to run a video cable from the ViP211 to the DVD recorder. Most receivers don't down-convert the HD signal so you're probably getting no video. If you use either the yellow RCA jack or the S-VHS jack to your DVD recorder you'll be fine (other than the fact that the picture will look relatively yucky).

My suggestion is based on the assumption that the ViP211 puts out both the HD and the SD feeds simultaneously. If this isn't the case, you'll have to switch the ViP211 to SD output mode to record or buy a AV receiver that downconverts ($$$$).


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

harsh said:


> My suggestion is based on the assumption that the ViP211 puts out both the HD and the SD feeds simultaneously. If this isn't the case, you'll have to switch the ViP211 to SD output mode to record or buy a AV receiver that downconverts ($$$$).


Your assumption is correct.


----------



## blameus4 (Jul 24, 2006)

I got it connected. You were right about the quality, but I can live with it.
Thanks again for your help


----------

